# Audi RS5 - Large Pic Heavy :)



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Thought I would post these pics up after a 2nd coat of bodywrap and a bit more TLC

Scott of Beau Technique sorted the car a few months ago and came back last week to do a winter prep - finished off with wolfs shine and seal and then hard body. Used body wrap before so decided to move up.

even though wolfs keeps water off - its seems to attract rain to my house - so this weekend I qd'd it with wolfs and then added another layer of body wrap. And then it rained (a lot later this) and I got some cracking beading pics 

Enjoy (and thanks Scott - loving your work)


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet, sweet car, love the colour, love the wheels. georgous!. That colour leather are the seats?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work buddy. Gorgeous spec car aswell, panoramic roof really sets it off IMO!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning. nice tight beading


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

jcdub said:


> Sweet, sweet car, love the colour, love the wheels. georgous!. That colour leather are the seats?


Thanks - black - I do not like white or light colours - I like a dark interior to match my mood 



JBirchy said:


> Great work buddy. Gorgeous spec car aswell, panoramic roof really sets it off IMO!


thanks - I agree the black edition with black roof works well - the only silver is the mirrors and tail pipes to break it up



Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning. nice tight beading


yea seems to be the best beading I have seen



jonnyMercUK said:


> Beautiful!


:thumb:


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

what an ugly car, what were you thinking.....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely big cars.

I'd prefer if they don't use aluminium front wings though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..beading is amazing:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave, always a pleasure. I cannot stress how well groomed this car is. Credit to the keeper and a joy to work with.

Impressive beads from the HB btw:thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Stunning. Anybody see the loon who took the police on a 180 mph pursuit nearly losing the police helicopter in one of these?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

amazing car and work


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

m33porsche said:


> what an ugly car, what were you thinking.....


LOL - at least it ain't white 



Kerr said:


> Lovely big cars.
> 
> I'd prefer if they don't use aluminium front wings though.


if it makes it go faster I am happy :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Very nice..beading is amazing:thumb:


Was even better in the rain today



Jammy J said:


> Absolutely stunning.






Beau Technique said:


> Dave, always a pleasure. I cannot stress how well groomed this car is. Credit to the keeper and a joy to work with.
> 
> Impressive beads from the HB btw:thumb:


Mutual work - thats the way forward for anyone - hate to see hard work ruined which is why I learned how to keep it spot on in between - need to remember to book the next couple in with you (esp next year winter prep)



Mattodl said:


> Stunning. Anybody see the loon who took the police on a 180 mph pursuit nearly losing the police helicopter in one of these?


Yea put the insurance up for all RS5 owners - but added kudos in a weird way - the news articles were so wrong thou.



jlw41 said:


> amazing car and work


:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely finish for a lovely car!:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

love that colour  those 1.8T's lumps are so versatile


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> love that colour  those 1.8T's lumps are so versatile


i hope that was a joke


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a f*cking nice car and beading!! Love it!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> i hope that was a joke


of course :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That looks biatchin!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats a cracking deep glossy blue and some fantastic beading.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great write up, work and motor there mate :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice indeed, what a lovely blue


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, love beading :thumb:.


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Planet Admin said:


> Lovely finish for a lovely car!:thumb:


Thanks chap



jayz_son said:


> love that colour  those 1.8T's lumps are so versatile


Shush - Don't tell everyone 



NHke said:


> What a f*cking nice car and beading!! Love it!


:thumb:



martyp said:


> That looks biatchin!!


:thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> Thats a cracking deep glossy blue and some fantastic beading.


Yea the Hard Body is really adding something



Lupostef said:


> Great write up, work and motor there mate :thumb:


:thumb:



O`Neil said:


> Very nice indeed, what a lovely blue


:thumb:



deni2 said:


> Great work, love beading :thumb:.


:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning colour.


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful car, is that racing mica? I saw an r8 spider in that colour, it's lovely up close. A full exhaust and a remap should see that 1.8T pushing some nice power. :lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice color! How is the beading and sheeting abilities after 2 months?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stonking looking motor! Very nice indeed. Seen one like this a couple of months ago and it looked great up close, not as clean as this one though.

On a random note, nice driveway :thumb: been looking at something similar for mine.


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Willows-dad said:


> Beautiful car, is that racing mica? I saw an r8 spider in that colour, it's lovely up close. A full exhaust and a remap should see that 1.8T pushing some nice power. :lol:


Sepang Blue - suits most Audi's

and bugger sussed on the 1.8T 



sm81 said:


> Very nice color! How is the beading and sheeting abilities after 2 months?


Going nicely - using the right shampoo and the QD once, its keeping nice - if it is warm enough when I wash the car I will add some more pics.



id_doug said:


> Stonking looking motor! Very nice indeed. Seen one like this a couple of months ago and it looked great up close, not as clean as this one though.
> 
> On a random note, nice driveway :thumb: been looking at something similar for mine.


:thumb: - Yea had to be different on the driveway than the normal red bricks


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job on a lovely car:thumb:


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pictures of the beading as it is now


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Now it is looks good, wax is still
any qd used?


----------



## jess10 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in loveee with your car :argie:


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> Now it is looks good, wax is still
> any qd used?


yea a couple of times and I use the nano shampoo



jess10 said:


> I'm in loveee with your car :argie:


so am i  much to the missus's disgust


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning colour and the wheels just set it of very nice indeed


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning colour and the wheels just set it of very nice indeed





ahaydock said:


> Very nice indeed


:thumb: Cheers


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely. Dream of owning one of these


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's stunning!!


----------

